# what is this on my UG??



## czernia03 (Apr 16, 2010)

I have been growing emersed UG in my Fluval Edge for the past 20+ days and in the last 3 to 4 days I have noticed something that looks like white tight nit spider webs in 3 spots on the UG
I have replaced the stock lights with some LED and have a strip of LED from Ikea on for 11 hr for 30 minutes twice a day I have my 24” T5 on for a burst of light
In the picture you can see it towards the bottom center.
Can it be some kind of fungus or algae and what do I do about 
Other than that UG is doing well.
Please help.


----------



## czernia03 (Apr 16, 2010)

No one???


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi czernia03,

I don't really know, but it does look like a fungus of some sort.


----------



## TonyVideo (Aug 11, 2010)

It certainly looks like fungus to me. A friend of mine had an outbreak of white fungus on the bottom of his tank and it killed the fish after a couple of weeks. He checked the gills of the fish and had signs of the same fungus. I would remove as much as I could that is for certain.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Fungus. Add some medication.


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

mold....mist your tank with H2O2 let it sit for 30mins...fill and drain


----------



## maestro (Jan 17, 2007)

Could it be some other very 'fine' hairlike Utricularia like U. Gibba, or U. Striata, etc. that was mixed unnoticed with you wider leaf Utri, and is in a dying or dead stage from it's transition to an emersed culture and exposed to air?.....just a thought...


----------



## czernia03 (Apr 16, 2010)

I tried to pull some of it off with a toothpick it turns black when pulled of the plant .
If I use H202 what kind of effect will it have on UG? Will it melt?
What kind of medication can I use ??


----------

